
No Business Plan Survives First Contact With A Customer - mbateman
http://steveblank.com/2010/11/01/no-business-plan-survives-first-contact-with-a-customer-–-the-5-2-billion-dollar-mistake/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted within moments of each other, this item is that same:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1856327>

